
Study contradicts common practice of tailgating at traffic lights - fjcp
https://vtnews.vt.edu/articles/2017/11/trafficlighttailgating.html
======
fjcp
I heard about this study on the podcast Curiosity Daily[0] and found it
interesting as I was sure that keeping the small distance possible from the
next car would be better to cross the stop light faster. Anyway, I always find
this kind of "daily life science" amusing, as sometimes they can be applied in
real situations (like this one), or just to satisfy our curiosity about
things.

[0][https://curiositydaily.com/censoring-information-
backfires-s...](https://curiositydaily.com/censoring-information-backfires-
social-medias-mental-health-benefits-and-tailgating-myths/)

------
Finnucane
In a city with a lot of traffic, more space between cars stopped at the light
means that the line of cars may be more likely to be blocking the previous
intersection.

~~~
ossm1db
Or blocking a turn lane. My thoughts exactly.

------
cjbenedikt
Might work best when drivers are not staring at their smartphone while
waiting.

